# Desert Plains or Sherwood Forest?



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

I may have asked this in the past, but my memory is awful so bear with me.

My question is, does your man (or significant other) prefer you to be fully bald down there or does he like 70's bush. I know most of you will say that you trim it nicely, but I wondering what the man wants.

My man wants me to get back to 70's bush, like I have Buckwheat from the Little Rascals in a leg lock. (close your eyes and visualize that little ditty!).


----------



## Soupnutz (Jul 6, 2011)

Me personally, I prefer some hair up top, like a landing strip or something, and shaved labia.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

landing strip is awesome


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

you're making me cackle at my desk endless, stoppit!!!!


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

endlessgrief said:


> I may have asked this in the past, but my memory is awful so bear with me.
> 
> My question is, does your man (or significant other) prefer you to be fully bald down there or does he like 70's bush. I know most of you will say that you trim it nicely, but I wondering what the man wants.


Landing strip.



> My man wants me to get back to 70's bush, like I have Buckwheat from the 3 Stooges in a leg lock. (close your eyes and visualize that little ditty!).


Buckwheat is from the Lil Rascals.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

barbi benton comes to mind. for me i prefer clean but i get buckwheat


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes. (That is it's all good).


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Mr. T isn't picky but I like to keep it somewhere in between desert and forest...picture a lush but freshly mowed lawn...


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

My H wouldn't tell me what he liked, so I experimented with the razor and tried different landscapes until he reacted. Desert it is! Now I just wish he'd search for the watering hole in the desert and have a drink.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

he used to do mine for me - left a bit at the top so he didn't feel like a paedo


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> Mr. T isn't picky but I like to keep it somewhere in between desert and forest...picture a lush but freshly mowed lawn...


A putting green.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Trimmed to bare for me, thanks. 


Do you know why pubic hairs are curly instead of straight?
















If they were straight, they'd poke your eyes out!


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

frustr8dhubby said:


> Trimmed to bare for me, thanks.
> 
> 
> Do you know why pubic hairs are curly instead of straight?
> ...


 LOL...dork!:rofl:


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> A putting green.


Yes RLD...and don't most men just love to play golf??


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

the landing strip thing has never done anything for me.

i like it alternating from lots to none at different times.

i like the trimmed trim mostly.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

My husband once asked me to grow it out. I hated it, and I think after our little experiment, he did too.

I hate designing a landing strip. I'd much rather just take it all off... But I think he does prefer a little up top. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

I don"t care as long as it's made available.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

We both shave. He's the first person I did that for and I like it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lininpa (Apr 17, 2012)

Hubby prefers the Desert Plains, I prefer a thin landing strip.

I really hate the pricky feeling when they start to re sprout!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> Yes RLD...and don't most men just love to play golf??


thing about golf is that anyone can it poorly but no one can do it well. and trying to do it well usually results in screaming and bent clubs.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Wait till you're grey, then get back to me.


----------



## nachopenguin (Apr 27, 2012)

He prefers us both shaved. I never did that before, and now I prefer it, also.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

endlessgrief said:


> I may have asked this in the past, but my memory is awful so bear with me.
> 
> My question is, does your man (or significant other) prefer you to be fully bald down there or does he like 70's bush. I know most of you will say that you trim it nicely, but I wondering what the man wants.
> 
> My man wants me to get back to 70's bush, like I have Buckwheat from the 3 Stooges in a leg lock. (close your eyes and visualize that little ditty!).


My wife prefers me shaved from the penis down.

She generally keeps a little landing strip groomed down below. 

I will occasionally "forbid" her to shave for a week then after the week is up and I`ve enjoyed the new growth for an evening or so I`ll "demand" she shave it entirely bald.
I then enjoy that for a few days and let her get back to her landing strip.

Variety y`know.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

of course anyone who has been to Sherwood Forest will know that the trees are sparse and the undergrowth dense


----------



## buffalo689 (Feb 11, 2012)

both shaved, but wifey has a landing strip...


----------



## ChelseaBlue (Mar 5, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> of course anyone who has been to Sherwood Forest will know that the trees are sparse and the undergrowth dense


I will be the first to admit I like the bush! Give me Sherwood Forest with all the dense undergrowth and I will be a happy man. I like the natural look, the fine texture, and the soft feeling that an untrimmed Maid Marian produces.

I should change my name to Robin Hood. Maybe this is why they were known as the Merry Men!


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

My husband likes the Desert Plains. I kept a landing strip for a few weeks, and he kind of liked it for a little change, but bald is his favorite.

He doesn't like alot of hair there...but if a woman has hair he says it needs to be well groomed. Under no circumstances should there EVER be hair in the leg pits. 

Of course I love when he goes down on me so I keep it bald for him if that's what he likes. He makes it well worth the effort!:smthumbup:


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

endlessgrief said:


> My man wants me to get back to 70's bush, like I have Buckwheat from the Little Rascals in a leg lock. (close your eyes and visualize that little ditty!).


Well, as long as you avoid the dreaded "Buckwheat in a headlock" look then I say go for it!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

ChelseaBlue said:


> I will be the first to admit I like the bush! Give me Sherwood Forest with all the dense undergrowth and I will be a happy man. I like the natural look, the fine texture, and the soft feeling that an untrimmed Maid Marian produces.
> 
> I should change my name to Robin Hood. Maybe this is why they were known as the Merry Men!


i liked your post even though I suspect from your username that you are a *horror* Chelsea fan!!!!


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> he used to do mine for me - left a bit at the top so he didn't feel like a paedo


You know, I'll never understand the mindset that shaving or waxing your underarms, arms, and legs is simply being ladylike, but "scorching the earth" rather than just "trimming the hedges" (to paraphrase Dave Chapelle) is seen as depraved.:scratchhead:


----------



## ChelseaBlue (Mar 5, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> i liked your post even though I suspect from your username that you are a *horror* Chelsea fan!!!!


"I didn't know that there was anything wrong with that," says ChelseaBlue smugly, as he anticipates two trophy opportunities in the next fortnight.


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

Desert Plains, with some foliage left behind in the northern hemispheres. No mowing the lawn here though...all undergrowth is yanked out by the roots. Can't stand stubble. In fact, I go for my landscaping appointment today! (Funny, because that's how it shows up in my phone when it reminds me of my appointment)


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I've begged many times for a trip to the beach, but we've been stuck in the woods for 20 years now.


----------



## Batman64 (Nov 25, 2011)

I like a little triangle at the top....helps point me in the right direction in case I get lost.


----------

